# Butterflies



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to know, do people eat butterflies? I want to eat one, and no my little sister did not come up with the idea!


----------



## ismart (Jul 8, 2009)

Sure, why not. Go get yourself a net, and have yourself a good old fashioned butterfly smorgasbord. I bet your sister can eat more than you!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 8, 2009)

ismart said:


> Sure, why not. Go get yourself a net, and have yourself a good old fashioned butterfly smorgasbord. I bet your sister can eat more than you!


Lol! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

agent A said:


> I want to know, do people eat butterflies? I want to eat one, and no my little sister did not come up with the idea!


Not intentionally that I know of... but they shouldn't hurt you. :blink: If you do, please post pics or video...  thanks! :lol: 

PS... Maybe you should buy your Mom a new cookbook or two. It seems you're getting bored with the fare at home.


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know, I eat a lot of insects. An aphid, a fly, an ant (2 actually, once in school in front of the whole class), and a spider.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 8, 2009)

agent A said:


> I don't know, I eat a lot of insects. An aphid, a fly, an ant (2 actually, once in school in front of the whole class), and a spider.


Maybe you shouldn't purposefully do strange things just to garner attention. I imagine that's one reason your bully finds you a good target.


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Maybe you shouldn't purposefully do strange things just to garner attention. I imagine that's one reason your bully finds you a good target.


He never knew I did any of that.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol i think he did, a WHOLE class can spread rumors man. Dont do wierd things and you wont get bullies, and i am 100% possitive that he knows about that stuff.


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i am 100% possitive that he knows about that stuff.


I don't think so


----------

